# post abortion follow up code



## arrana (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a patient who had an induced legal abortion at Planned Parenthood then came in to our facility for a follow up appointment with our Nurse Midwife. There was a brief exam, talk of contraceptive (IUD) management, and they discussed related emotional issues, and a referral was made to a therapist.

My question is: is 779.6, Termination of Pregnancy, appropriate as the primary dx code? If not, what other code might be more appropriate? We also have V25.42 - IUD surveillance.

Thanks for your insight!!


----------



## gkaufman (Jul 25, 2013)

779.6 is decribing the death of the fetus due to induced abortion, termination of pregnancy.  The 779 code set is for other and ill-defined conditions originating in the perinatal period.  Have you looked at 635.9?


----------



## arrana (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, I didn't see that the 779.6 was for the fetus. So even though the abortion was completed a month before her follow up encounter with our provider, it is still the reason for the visit and therefore it would be appropriate to code the 635.92, maybe with V67.09 for follow up other surgery.

Thanks.


----------

